# norm die sagt, dass rot auf gelb notaus ist...



## vierlagig (14 November 2007)

...ich suche die norm die festlegt, dass ein rotes schaltelement auf gelben grund durch diese besondere, farbliche kennzeichnung als not-aus-betätiger gilt...


----------



## marlob (14 November 2007)

Nach Eingabe von "NotAus rot gelb norm" in Google fand ich diesen Text



> Die VDE-Bestimmungen 0113 Teil 1 gelten für die elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen.
> Diese Norm enthält die deutsche Fassung der Europäischen Norm EN 60204 Teil 1: 1998.
> Aus DIN VDE 0113 ergeben sich 3 Schalterarten:
> 1. Netz-Trenneinrichtung – Hauptschalter
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (14 November 2007)

allerdings schließt das ja nicht aus, dass ein roter knopf auf gelbem grund auch eine andere bedeutung haben kann, oder


----------



## PeterEF (14 November 2007)

DIN EN ISO 13850 sagt:



> Anforderungen an Not-Halt-Geräte:
> ...
> Als Betätigungsteile dürfen Pilztaster, Drähte oder Seile, Griffe und in besonderen Fällen Fußschalter ohne Schutzhaube eingesetzt werden. Das Stellteil muss rot gekennzeichnet und wenn möglich vor einem gelben Hintergrund angebracht sein. Drähte und Seile als Betätigungseinrichtungen sollten zusätzlich mit Markierungsfahnen versehen sein, um die Erkennbarkeit zu verbessern.
> ....


 

Ein rotes Bedienelement an einer Maschine heißt immer Halt/Stop etc.

Ein Bedienelement für Notaus muß aber immer eindeutig sein, d.h. in der Nähe darf nix anderes rot/gelbes zum Drücken zu finden sein (steht in der Maschinenrichtlinie DIN EN 60204 unter der Überschrift Bedienerschnittstelle).


----------



## vierlagig (14 November 2007)

also, so hab ich es verstanden:

Not-Aus ist immer rot auf gelb!
*
und*

Rot auf gelb ist nicht immer Not-Aus!

...es ist krümelkackerei, aber das ist dann wahrscheinlich genau das, was mein chef meint :???:


----------

